# BF 750 Shims



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

OK, so I need to adjust my belt deflection on my Brute. I understand how to lay something flat on top of belt, pull down with 13lb pressure and measure from top of belt to bottom of flat object and see what mm deflection I have. How do I calculate what shims to remove or add to get it to where I need? I bought the 5 extra shims already. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's too lose remove shims. If it's too tight add one. If it's really close add/remove the thinnest. If not close add/remove thicker ones.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

10-4, is it hard to seperate the clutch to get to where the shims are? I have all the tools, just never done this before. I already changed both primary and secondary clutch springs out last night. Just nervous about pulling clutch aparts and shimming it correctly.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I forget the actual thicknesses but I have two sizes in mine I call thicks and thins. There are several actual thicknesses of shims and what you have to work with is what ever the factory had to use to make yours correct...or what someone else bought sometime after...but for mine...a thin one makes about 4mm change and a thick one makes an 8mm change in deflection.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Gotcha, shouldnt be that hard to figure out then with intial measurement. How hard is it to seperate the clutch to get to where the shims are located?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its very easy to seperate the secondary clutch to get to the shims.... Just pull it off of the bike, put it on your spring compressor and take the spring back off that you just put on last night lol, once the spring is off then look through the splined hole in the center of the clutch and you will see some little pins on the inside of it...I think theres about 5 of them, use a small flat head screwdriver and pop them out....doesnt require hardly any force, once they are out then the clutch will pull apart into two halfs and you will see the shims that ride in the middle. Reassembly is the hard part cuz you have to persuade those little pins to go back into the holes you popped them out of, I use a pen magnet.... others use grease on the end of a screwdriver.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful.. Thanks... Yeah I didnt realize at the time the shims were actually inside the secondary clutch. But oh well. That sounds easy enough. THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH GUYS!!!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

just make sure you mark the 2 halfs to keep in balance i used a black marker and a genral rule of thumb 0.1mm=0.004 in change in spacer (shim) thickness equals about 1.3mm (0.051 in) change in belt deflection


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Man I got lucky. I have 24mm deflection already! No need to change


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

for future reference there are written how-to's w. pics in the how to section, of how to break all that down.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> for future reference there are written how-to's w. pics in the how to section, of how to break all that down.


Cool, thanks brotha. First quad, so Im trying to wrap my brain around the clutches and shims and springs, etc. Im used to gears, ring and pinions, hubs, etc from my 4x4 rock crawling days. lol This site is AWESOME!!!


----------

